# APR Presents Dub Deliverance Track Daze!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

On Saturday, August 16th, APR will be on site at the Dub Deliverance Track Daze High Performance Driving Event at Summit Point Raceway with Volkswagen of American and our partners NGP Racing, BFGoodrich Tires and Motul! The event is open to all VW and Audi makes and models and is an exciting track event! 

NGP will bring their fleet of vehicles for ride alongs and will be on site doing labor free installs on discounted APR Software, APR Intakes, APR DVs, APR High Pressure Fuel Pumps and more!

APR staff, including Daytona Rolex 24 winning professional APR factory driver, Ian Baas, will be on site to give ride alongs and driving instruction in the BFGoodrich Tires Max R and the MK7 GTI. 

Be sure to register now! Visit the Track Days Website for tickets and more details!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

We are excited to see everyone at the track! Stop by and say hello!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

Ian can't wait to meet everyone who comes out to the event! Make sure to stop by and introduce yourself.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

Hope everyone is ready for the track! Make sure to stop by the track, Max has definitely done some growing up since this was shot!


----------

